# where can I get rid of my dish?



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

I had HughesNet for my internet, but -- thankfully! -- my phone company now has it. I had to return the transponder, but now I'm stuck with the dish. (They won't take it with the garbage.)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

On your browser type in "How to Get Rid of Your Old satellite Dish". It will bring up a menu of various sites that will help you.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Take it to a metal recycling company. They may even give you a buck or two for the metal.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Make a birdbath out of it.


----------

